# FREE today! - Dystopian sci-fi novel "REX RISING"



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

Deleted


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Chrystalla, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## unitbit (Jul 22, 2011)

Sounds awesome! Congrats


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

Congratulations, Chrystalla!

If REX RISING is every bit as well-written and imaginative as "The Angel Genome," then this is going to be a great read! And it looks like it's already off to a good start. Off to go check it out now...


----------



## Arlene Webb (Nov 2, 2010)

Congrats, Chrys, on a great novel out there. You're on my kindle, waiting, and I'm delighted to know you hope to get book two wrapped in 2011.


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Congrats on your release. One more book, then you're next on my TBR list.


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

I just watched the trailer today. You did a great job with it.


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

Ooo Congrats!


----------



## unitbit (Jul 22, 2011)

I love it!! GREAT WORK!


----------



## Zander Schloss (Sep 4, 2011)

Chrystalla: Congratulations on your book. I'm impressed that you did your own cover art. I've noticed it on Amazon and admired the work. Best wishes for great success!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Interesting book, enjoyed it much. I will also check out your other books in the same world.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

That's a striking cover ... good job!


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley (Apr 28, 2011)

Chrystalla - I've noticed this book on lots of different places across the web - it's because the cover really stands out. It's definitely going on my tbr list. Good luck with it.


----------



## JBarry22 (Dec 12, 2011)

Definitely a cool cover and unique idea. What is your writing background? Did you go to school for it? English major?


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

Snap this one up quick everyone. It's a great read.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Finally got my copy


----------



## Cindy Borgne (Mar 21, 2011)

How soon with the sequel be out?


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

The blurb sounds good, and the trailer is well done. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## jabeard (Apr 22, 2011)

Ah, liked RR (though it wasn't free when I got it  ), so definitely will need to check out the sequel.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, Chrystalla--congratulations on your 1000th post on KindleBoards!  You've earned a free bump!


Betsy


----------

